# BFD, Dual Subs, REW, Onkyo 805, Calibrated ECM 8000, Mbox 2 setup



## corwinjames (Apr 21, 2011)

I have looked at many threads, and cannot find what I am looking for. What I ultimately want to do is run REW on my laptop, use the Mbox 2 as the external soundcard with the ECM 8000 mic (the Mbox has phantom power), and calibrate the subwoofers using the BFD. At this point, I am totally confused how to hook it all up, despite looking at cabling diagrams.

So here are my initial questions.

I have two Emotiva Ultra 12 subs which have both balanced and unbalanced inputs. First off, how should I connect my Onkyo 805 receiver to the BFD to the subs? The receiver only has one Unbalanced (RCA) subwoofer out. It seems there are several options. I can run an RCA to 1/4 inch cable into one of the two BFD inputs. Then I could split the signal from the BFD to feed the two subwoofers. If I go this route, can/should I use balanced cables from the BFD to the subs? This would obviously require a balanced splitter box and 3 XLR cables which I believe would be more expensive just running unbalanced cables.



I could split the receiver RCA signal into two 1/4 inch plugs to feed both channel inputs of the BFD. Then I believe I could run balanced cables from the two outputs to the two subs. This would not require a balanced splitter and third balanced cable to run to the splitter.

I have additional questions about the cabling, but wanted to start here. At least then I would have the BFD in my home theater system and would just need to figure out how to hook it to the laptop.

What really confused me is the response to this thread:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...es/37240-bfd-w-2-subs-7-2-avr-multi-eqxt.html

This response seems to say the subwoofers go into the input of the BFD and run the output of the BFD to the receiver. This seems backwards to me. Shouldn't the signal path be receiver out to BFD in, then BFD out to subwoofer in?
Thanks!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

corwinjames said:


> This response seems to say the subwoofers go into the input of the BFD and run the output of the BFD to the receiver. This seems backwards to me. Shouldn't the signal path be receiver out to BFD in, then BFD out to subwoofer in?
> Thanks!


I think they meant the subwoofer out from the Onkyo goes to the BFD input. The BFD output then goes to the Sub amplifier.

Cheers,
Bill


----------

